# Clearing Deadfall from a Million$ Hidden Forest Service Trail



## MtnHermit (Sep 9, 2011)

*Bucking Trail Deadfall*

This is a two part post, the first reply, second part, will speak to the trail, this part will show the clearing of the deadfall. For the most part the trail clearing was unremarkable, except for the last large tree where I started a separate thread. Bucking Large Deadfall - Need Tips

When viewing the photos, concentrate not on the bucking, rather the trail itself, visible in the after photos. The before images just show an unmaintained trail.






I started up the trail at 7:30 with the early morning temperature at 34. Starting the 455 was at bit harder than my last project. This was the first tree I encountered, from the green fell this season.















This rats nest of deadfall and limbs had me most concerned prior to the actually cutting. I was sure there would be spring, bind and pivot issues but none of that happened. I had but the briefest glimpse as I climbed over in a light and building rain storm, 5-weeks prior.





Same as the previous photo, but a sequence of cuts all done from the high side.










This was the last and most difficult deadfall, see Bucking Large Deadfall - Need Tips for details.


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 9, 2011)

*Why is the Forest Service Hiding this Million Dollar Trail?*

This hidden trail is the entire reason for my seeking advice on bucking deadfall. The trail built with our tax dollars, roughly five-years ago. That's about all I know.

My gripe is that there is no trailhead nor does it appear on any FS public maps. I stumbled upon the trail after talking to the FS employee responsible for this scenic trail system. I volunteered my time to help flag the as yet unfinished portion of the trail. There was no mention of this magnificent trail is spite of my bringing up the relevant basins the trail had to cross. 

I wanted to see the upper basin and set out on a bushwhack through the steep timbered forest. Halfway up the slope I stumbled unto this trail and thought WTF. At first I thought it must be an old miners road. The longer I followed the trail, the more I realized it was a modern trail, but totally unused, what a waste.





A portion of the tight switchbacks, see map, maybe 12,300 feet.





The trail is 3-miles in total varying from 11,100 to 12,800 feet. The red is the finished trail whereas the grey is only a faint path. Why would you do that unless you wanted to hide the trail.





Looking back across the upper basin you can clearly see the trail cross the 1/4-mile talus slope.





At the end of the trail is this view. The trail will eventually cross this basin to join an existing trail on the other side.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

MtnHermit said:


> What are your thoughts?


 
I think the forest service is goin to be madder than a dog ####tin tacks if they find out about your little clandestine trail clearing operation


----------



## floyd (Sep 9, 2011)

I am confused. You are doing this on contract, or as a volunteer, or just because you want to run a saw in a National Forest?


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

floyd said:


> I am confused. You are doing this on contract, or as a volunteer, or just because you want to run a saw in a National Forest?


 
From everything I've come to understand we're lookin at door number 3, with a side of botard for putting it on the interwebz


----------



## fatjoe (Sep 9, 2011)

The counrty is broke.They obviously don`t have the money to upkeep the trail.With National parks shutting down, I`m sure that trail is the last thing on their minds.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 9, 2011)

fatjoe said:


> The counrty is broke.They obviously don`t have the money to upkeep the trail.With National parks shutting down, I`m sure that trail is the last thing on their minds.


 
Exactly right. I doubt if the USFS or BLM or anybody else has the time, money, or inclination to "hide a trail". It's not some big conspiracy by the government. It's just a matter of priorities. Right now they have more important things to do than cater to a bunch of pseudo-Jermiah Johnson wannabes who think the whole expanse of publicly owned land should be their playground.

The OP has already shown that he's willing to do what he can to open up trails. Maybe he could organize a group of people to continue the work. Maybe he could get an experienced wood cutter to join up. And maybe somebody with a peavey.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 9, 2011)

Go peavey's


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. I doubt if the USFS or BLM or anybody else has the time, money, or inclination to "hide a trail". It's not some big conspiracy by the government. It's just a matter of priorities. Right now they have more important things to do than cater to a bunch of pseudo-Jermiah Johnson wannabes who think the whole expanse of publicly owned land should be their playground.
> 
> The OP has already shown that he's willing to do what he can to open up trails. Maybe he could organize a group of people to continue the work. Maybe he could get an experienced wood cutter to join up. *And maybe somebody with a peavey*.


 
oh, you mean like maybe one with some pink tape on the handle 

And AAAAAND, somebody who wears chopped up hunks of underwear on their head and drives around in a truck with a topper on it

(oh God here it comes, I'm gettin ready to duck)


----------



## lfnh (Sep 9, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Go peavey's


 
Go Cants


----------



## Gologit (Sep 9, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> oh, you mean like maybe one with some pink tape on the handle
> 
> And AAAAAND, somebody who wears chopped up hunks of underwear on their head and drives around in a truck with a topper on it
> 
> (oh God here it comes, I'm gettin ready to duck)


 
Jake, that's the nice thing about getting old...and older. You can put any damn color tape or paint you want on things, you don't always have to be a slave to fashion, and you finally get enough sense to put a lid on your pickup. Most people, mannerly people that is, don't say anything because they figure that the old person has earned the right to pretty much do what the hell he wants. They'd be right. It took a long time to get this old, I like it and I'm making it work for me.

These things will come to you in time. Be patient. With you it may take a while. Probably quite a while. 

Note to self....
Cancel Jake's pay raise, his annual vacation, and his charge account at the saw shop. Send him a dozen or so Certified California Logger Sweat Bands. Be sure to put in a note that the sweatbands are made from old towels stolen from various hotels, motels, and houses of ill repute in a seven county area. They're made of terry-cloth which Jake seems to mistake for underwear. That worries me a little.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Jake, that's the nice thing about getting old...and older. You can put any damn color tape or paint you want on things, you don't always have to be a slave to fashion, and you finally get enough sense to put a lid on your pickup. Most people, mannerly people that is, don't say anything because they figure that the old person has earned the right to pretty much do what the hell he wants. They'd be right. It took a long time to get this old, I like it and I'm making it work for me.
> 
> These things will come to you in time. Be patient. With you it may take a while. Probably quite a while.
> 
> ...


 
Hahahaha I'm just messin with you. I feel old, does that count, plus I think I've grown up a little bit. I don't do burnouts in my truck and stay up all night drinking, and I haven't done anything to knock myself out in quite a while, that counts right?


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a good place to kill an elk. .

Speaking of which, said trail looks like an elk road. . .


----------



## teatersroad (Sep 9, 2011)

MtnHermit said:


> ...When viewing the photos, concentrate not on the bucking, rather the trail itself, visible in the after photos. The before images just show an unmaintained trail..


 
will that help with the headache and bed spins?


----------



## floyd (Sep 10, 2011)

Inquiring minds would really like to know.


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 10, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Looks like a good place to kill an elk. .







From the same basin as my last photo in the OP, July 2010. Must be twenty laying in the willows.





From the sunny ridge seen in the first photo of my OP, July 2011.



> Speaking of which, said trail looks like an elk road. . .


An unused trail reverts rather quickly. There was evidence of blasting in one section, never seen an elk do that.


----------



## slowp (Sep 11, 2011)

Weaaal, there are a few million dollar and multi million dollar roads to nowhere. One on the Oregon Coast is paved. It was built, with the intention to go log an area. The area was then declared an official wilderness, so no logging--but a nice road to nowhere in particular was built.

The famous GO (Gasquet to Orleans)road in the State Of Jefferson is another. It was almost linked. Then the local tribes, and others protested it--and stopped it from being completed. So, you have a nice paved road that ends. The local tribal people use it to drive up to their spirit quest areas. Every year spray paint proclaiming NO GO mysteriously appears on that road. Somebody is quite proud of that fact.

In your area, I have read where there is wilderness study areas. That might be one. Those are areas being proposed to be official wilderness.
If so, no chainsaws, bicycles, motorcycles...will be allowed in that area. You might want to purchase a good crosscut saw to pack along with that peavey. The crosscut will be lighter than the chainsaw and perhaps make packing the peavey more feasible. 

Or, they just ran out of money...that happens a lot now. 

You know, you could actually wander in and talk to the FS people. Request some documents, ask some questions. It is all legal. It should be on record somewhere--although if the district has combined with another and physically relocated, those records may be in the hayloft of an old barn somewhere, or tossed on a bonfire before the move--if it was planned before the computer age. 

It is called a FOIA request. That would be the Freedom Of Information Act. Environmentalist groups know all about how to make it work. You can do it too. Unlike your saw work, it is perfectly legal.

Then come back and report the *facts*.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 12, 2011)

^
what she said

Seriously, you're in a lot of grey area. You would be well-served to know whether you are breaking laws or not.


----------

